# Boilies Konservieren womit!?



## Rocky71 (6. November 2007)

Will Boilies selber herstellen und haltbar machen.
Ohne Einfrieren oder so.
Gibts da spezielle Stoffe für(und wie verarbeite ich sie)?
Welche sind das und wo bekomme ich die,
und wie lange sind diese dann haltbar?


----------



## Winne (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo
Konservierer einzusetzten ist unter uns sehr umstritten. Hab damit auch schon gehadert. Auf Empfehlung habe ich dann mal den von Broxtermann verwendet (Gebrauchsanleitung+Dosierungsempfehlung beiliegend). Konnte keine negativen Einflüsse feststellen, und meine Boilies haben auch noch nach Wochen nicht geschimmelt.
gucktst du:

KARPFEN SICHER 
Boilie Konservierer 
Wer gerne im Ausland auf Jagd nach Grossfischen geht, oder zu Hause eine Langzeit Session plant, sollte sich sicher sein das seine selbstgedrehten Boilies auch noch nach Tagen oder Wochen nicht schimmeln! Das bedeutet oftmals das Ende der Jagd! Aus diesem Grunde wurde unser Boilie Konservierer KARPFEN SICHER entwickelt. Ein optimaler Schutz für unsere Boilies und keinerlei Scheuchwirkung für die Karpfen, dass ist eben KARPFEN SICHER! 
KARPFEN SICHER ist sicher für Umwelt und Fische. Es wird von den Karpfen nicht wahrgenommen, daher werden die Boilies immer wieder gefressen. Gleichzeitig können die mühsam hergestellten Boilies nicht verderben, daher ist KARPFEN SICHER speziell für Urlaubstrips zu empfehlen! 
Artikelnr. Bezeichnung Preis 
KON50 Karpfen Sicher, 50 g € 15,90

http://www.paro.at/HTTP/SHOP/startan.HTM

Gruß Winne


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Blöde Frage von einem Nichtboilieangler:
Warum denn nicht frosten?


----------



## Jogibär (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo,

ich seh im Einfrieren auch kein Problem. Ich hab letztes Jahr nen größeren Vorrat an Boilies gemacht, mit nem Vakuumgerät portionsweise verpackt und eingefroren. Die Kugeln sehen tadellos aus und riechen wie frisch gemacht.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Winne (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage von einem Nichtboilieangler:
> Warum denn nicht frosten?


 
...naja, nicht jeder hat ´nen Gefrierschrank im Biwi...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



> ...naja, nicht jeder hat ´nen Gefrierschrank im Biwi...


Man will sie ja aber auch nicht gefrostet fischen, oder seh ich da auch was falsch?


----------



## Winne (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

...nö nö, eben drum #6
(im Zweifel halt lieber konservieren, als wegwerfen)


----------



## Rocky71 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Und wie lange halten die dann?Weil ein paar Monate ist eine Waage angeabe!

Will Menge übern Winter machen,
und unsere Tiefkühle fasst net so viel!

Wie lange halten eingefrorene?

Vielleicht kommt ja auf Dauer gebrauchte Tiefkühle billiger!?
Wie siehts da mit Lagerung(Maximale Lagerdauer) aus!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Wo ist dann das Problem?
Einfrieren zum konservieren - auftauen zum angeln?


----------



## SteffenG (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

du kannst auch mit getrockneten boilies angeln hab ich auch schon gemacht boilies schön trockenen lassen im netz und dann mit genommen wie ich sie brauche sind zwar fast steinhart aber geruch hatten sie auch noch und schlecht waren sie nicht !

Ansonsten kannst du die Boilies noch in salz einlegen das funzt auch oder die andere Variante mit Konservierer arbeiten gibts von Pelzer etc... 
Aber ich gefriere meine selbst gemachten Boilies immer ein mache dann so max 10 kg das reicht ne ganze weile und wenn sie zu ende gehen werden dann halt neue gerollt !


----------



## Rocky71 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Habs raus gefunden!

Hier ein Mix von mir und das Konservierungsmittel.

600g Frolic fein mahlen
250g Maismehl
150g Hartweizengrieß
150g Sojamehl
ca.8 Eier

und zum Konservieren "Sorbinsäure"(Konservierer,bekommt man in Apotheke(50g ca.8€, und muß meist bestellt werden))
Davon bei 500g Mix zirka 2 Teelöffel auf den Mix von der Sorbinsäure geben(Sieht aus wie Zucker)

Danach zirka eine Woche trocknen und die Boilies sind ca. 1 Jahr haltbar.

Der Mix ist günstig und super fängig!
Kollege hat da schon schöne Karpfen mit erbeutet.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ich Rolle mir meine Kilos immer vorm angeln!
Wieso sollte ich die einfrieren wenn ich sie immer frisch haben kann?
Salz bringt zwar was aber auch nicht für ewig.
Wenn ich am Freitag losfahre dann Rolle ich die Mittwoch ab und lasse sie dann bis Freitag Mittag trocknen das sind immer so 2-5kg je nach dem wo,wann mit wem!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Habs raus gefunden!
> 
> Hier ein Mix von mir und das Konservierungsmittel.
> 
> ...



1 Jahr haltbar?
Im dichten Eimer oder auch an der Luft?;+
Macht sich das nicht negativ auf die Gesundheit aus hört sich doch sehr schlimm an !|kopfkrat

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Freitag losfahre dann Rolle ich die Mittwoch ab und lasse sie dann bis Freitag Mittag trocknen das sind immer so 2-5kg je nach dem wo,wann mit wem!


 
Was machst du, wenn du eine Woche vorher füttern gehst???


----------



## schrauber78 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

habt ihr es mal mit ascorbinsäure als konservierungsmittel versucht???


----------



## Fischpaule (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> und zum Konservieren "Sorbinsäure"(Konservierer,bekommt man in Apotheke(50g ca.8€, und muß meist bestellt werden))
> Davon bei 500g Mix zirka 2 Teelöffel auf den Mix von der Sorbinsäure geben(Sieht aus wie Zucker)



(Off Topic) Ich glaub es ja nicht, da versucht man selbst so wenig wie möglich Konservierungsstoffe mit seiner Nahrung aufzunehmen und da verabreicht ihr den Plunder auch noch den Karpfen, die ihr doch angeblich so gern habt#d|kopfkrat
...ich denke, das da eine Kühltruhe doch die bessere Wahl ist.

#h


----------



## sorgiew (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ich denke auch das es so ist und vorallem ist doch der sinn von readys das man ohne konservierer fischt (konservierer machen angeblich bitter)


ich würde aber mal bei deinem nächsten grossmarkt (lebensmittel) nachfragen - die haben meist unmengen alte eistruhen im keller stehen die sie gerne für einen selbstkostenpreis abgeben - so als tipp


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn du eine Woche vorher füttern gehst???



Wenn ich von Montag bis Freitag anfüttern gehe dann mache ich mir die Boilies am Samstag und die Boilies die ich für meinen Ansitz brauche mache ich mir dann am Mittwoch.Da ich aber nie vorfüttern gehe weil mein Gewässer 100km weg ist hat sich das eh erledigt.

mfg Marvin


----------



## meckpomm (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Montag bis Freitag anfüttern gehe dann mache ich mir die Boilies am Samstag und die Boilies die ich für meinen Ansitz brauche mache ich mir dann am Mittwoch.Da ich aber nie vorfüttern gehe weil mein Gewässer 100km weg ist hat sich das eh erledigt.
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Das ist wieder ein sehr sinnvoller Beitrag. Du sagst, dass du nie vorfüttern gehst. Ist ja auch logisch bei 100km zum Gewässer. Aber eine Taktik wie du es dann machst, obwohl du es ja doch nicht machst, hast du. Komisch?! Echt mal Jungs ihr gebt hier tips wie die ganz Großen, aber habt das doch alles gar nicht ausprobiert!

Ich würde die Boilies entweder einfrieren oder in einer Salz/zucker lauge einlegen. Wie das geht findet man mit der Suche heraus. Wenn darüber hinaus noch fragen sind kannst du dich gerne nochmal melden.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ich habe auch das Problem einer zu kleinen Gefriertruhe. Deshalb konserviere ich mit Zucker /Salz. Alternativ kann man auch die Mikrowellen-Methode einsetzen (mühselig bei größeren Mengen). Lebensmittelkonservierer nutze ich nicht (dann kann ich ja gleich  Readys nehmen).


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Montag bis Freitag anfüttern gehe dann mache ich mir die Boilies am Samstag und die Boilies die ich für meinen Ansitz brauche mache ich mir dann am Mittwoch.Da ich aber nie vorfüttern gehe weil mein Gewässer 100km weg ist hat sich das eh erledigt.
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
achso..na gut unsere seen sind teilweise 10 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad weg, da kann ich das besser machen mit dem Füttern#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein sehr sinnvoller Beitrag. Du sagst, dass du nie vorfüttern gehst. Ist ja auch logisch bei 100km zum Gewässer. Aber eine Taktik wie du es dann machst, obwohl du es ja doch nicht machst, hast du. Komisch?! Echt mal Jungs ihr gebt hier tips wie die ganz Großen, aber habt das doch alles gar nicht ausprobiert!
> 
> Ich würde die Boilies entweder einfrieren oder in einer Salz/zucker lauge einlegen. Wie das geht findet man mit der Suche heraus. Wenn darüber hinaus noch fragen sind kannst du dich gerne nochmal melden.
> 
> MfG Rene



Ihr seid auch immer auf Streit aus oder?
Dieses Forum wird immer schlimmer.
Tut mir Leid ich habe die Wörter "Wenn ich würde" vergessen.|bla:
Ich gehe sogut wie nie anfüttern nur am Kanal oder so ist aber sehr selten und ich "würde" es so machen weil ich nicht gerne konservierer benutze und Salz lässt die Murmeln auch nich eweig haltbar machen.
Wenn ich aber anfüttern könnte was nicht geht würde ich es so machen wie beschrieben. |rolleyes

Also bleib ganz locker tut mir Leid das ich es falsch formuliert habe.
Aber wie immer die Vorurteile auf Jugendliche.
Nur weil wir jünger sind heißt das nicht das wir nicht erfahren sind.Ich habe schon 40 jährige gesehen die schon 20 Jahre angeln die garnichts können und 0er Spinner mit Maden auf Grund legen oder mit 6 Haken auf Rotaugen fischen.Das Alter macht nichts aus.Ich bin 15 und bin Leidenschafftlicher Hecht&Karpfen Freak.
Ich gehe Spinnfischen,jerken,schleppen auf Hecht und seid neustem auch Drop Shooten.Und auf Karpfen angel ich auch genau wie ich für mein Leben gerne Feeder.Ich bin ein Allrounder und fange bei allen Sachen die ich gerne machen meinen Fisch auch wenn sich das egoistisch und eingebildet anhört aber so ist es.Ich gehe auch so oft wie ich kann angeln.Jedes WE und unter der Woche gehts zum Kanal auf Zander oder sehr selten auf Karpfen.
Wenn du willst können wir noch weiter über PN reden dann wirste sehen das ich Erfahrung habe und andere Jugendliche auch.
Also keine Behauptungen aufstellen wenn man sich nicht sicher ist oder einer sich nur verschrieben hat |rolleyes |kopfkrat

mfg Marvin |wavey:


----------



## carp-kutte (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo Rochy71#h

Meine persönliche Meinung ist:
Boilie haltbar zu  machen ist mit Salz am einfachsten. Nicht zu knapp sonder reichlich!!! (wenn man zum einfrieren kein Platz hat)
Grosssäcke aus der Metro oder anderen Grosshändlern machen die Sache etwas Preisgünstiger als kleine 500g Abpackungen.
Bei 15-20 Kilo Boilies können es auch schon mal10-15 kilo salz sei.Lass dich nicht von der grossen Menge Salz abschrecken.
Die Dinger fangen als wärenn sie frisch oder aufgetaut!!!!!!!!!


Ob es einen Unterschied zu Zucker in Sachen Konservierung gibt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiss nur ,habe ich Zucker statt Salz benutzt waren die Dinger hart wie Stein was bei Salz nicht der Fall war. 
Aber vieleicht kann mir ja das einer begründen!!??
Oder soll ich deshalb einen neuen Beitrag auf machen|bla:#c

Schöne Grüssen carp-kutte.


----------



## Rocky71 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hab mir "Sorbinsäure" in der Apotheke besorgt.
Hab woanders gelesen, das dich dadurch 1 Jahr haltbar werden.
Hab für 100g 13€ bezahlt, 2 EL auf 500g sollten reichen.(Beschreibung,der Sorbinsäure beachten!Oder Apotheke nachfragen)

Mehr als Schiefgehen kanns net.

Und Salzen hatte ich schon mal probiert, ist mir irgendwie der ganze Flavour durchs Salz versaut/entfernt worden.
Und Steine(extrem harte Boilies) mit Salzkruste oder so will ich net.
Berichte ob und wies geklappt hat.


----------



## Petri (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo

ein gehäufter esslöffel zucker sind in etwa 30 gramm. ist das bei der sorbinsäure auch so? dann hast Du bei nem guten boilie nachher doch nen kilopreis von um die 20 €... oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Wenn man von Grob 25g pro EL ausgeht.
Dann 2 auf 500g und dann 4 auf 1000g !
4x 25g =100g=13 Euro :g:m .
Na dann kostet das Kilo Boilies stolze 20 Euro #6

Oder irre ich mich da ;+?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

100g auf ein kilo....das sind doch 10% 

ist das nicht ein bisschen viel??


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

denke auch wenn ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe 

mfg Marvin


----------



## AltBierAngler (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ich denke auch das salz die beste und günstigste lösung ist!!!!

mfg chris


----------



## icecream (7. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

#hhey rocky71, ich mache mir eine Mischung aus Salz und Zucker 1zu1 und darin welze ich meine Boilies beide Stoffe entziehen dem Boilie Wasser was das Schimmeln um ca 3-4 Wochen verzögert:g


----------



## carpen (8. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

hii ich wollte auhc mal versuchen miene boilies selber zu rollen für die nächsten ansitze doch bin ihc mir da nohc nich so ganz schlüssig denn da ihc wenig erfahrung im selber rollen hab stöber ich in lezter zeit viel in foren rum und informiere mich bevor was falsch läuft wie ist das wenn ich sie einfrieren will und so sagen wir mal in 1kg tüten kann ihc die dann einfach an der luft auftauen lassen? und wie lange halten sie dann also wie viele tage denn wenn ich dann mal ein paar tage am wasser verbringe wäre es ja blöd wenn sie gammeln also wenn ihc sie gerollt habe und dann ca 2 tage trocke dann einfriere wie lange kann ich sie dann einfrieren? viele viele fraegn doch jeder fängt mal mit dem rollen an|wavey:


----------



## Rocky71 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@ schrauber 78  hab nur von Sorbinsäure gehört.


@ Spin&JerkWill ja jetzt zumWinter hin, mich hinsetzten und nen guten Vorrat rollen.Denke an der Luft aber Packe sie eh nach dem Trocknen in nen Eimer(Flavour verlust)

Man kann auch "Einmachehilfe ( backware)" nehmen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110914

ist wohl ne Ecke günstiger.


----------



## Rocky71 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Sorry, mein Fehler!!
Hatte mich verlesen *Nicht 2 EL sondern 2 Teelöffel Sorbinsäure auf 500g Mix*


----------



## Rudl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schockgefrieren bei Boilies?
Wie sieht es mit Dehydrieren aus um Konservierer vermeiden zu können?


----------



## David1981 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Rudl schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schockgefrieren bei Boilies?
> Wie sieht es mit Dehydrieren aus um Konservierer vermeiden zu können?



Dehydrieren??? Also Wasser entziehen, oder definier ich das Wort falsch? Das tu ich doch beim trocknen.
Nen Freund bewahrt seinen kompletten Vorrat in Netzen, zum trocknen auf. Die Teile sind steinhart- Glaub noch nicht mal das die nen Fisch knacken kann aber er fängt damit. Er gibt in den Mix nur einen Teil Flavour und Dipt die Hakenköder einen Tag vorher, damit sie wieder gut riechen.

Ich selber bevorzuge aber auch die gute TK.#6


----------



## Anglerfreak (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Kann man Boilies nicht auch irgendwie einlegen? Also, so wie Früchte.
mfg. Anglerfeak


----------



## David1981 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Kann man Boilies nicht auch irgendwie einlegen? Also, so wie Früchte.
> mfg. Anglerfeak



Du kannst sie in Zuckerwasser legen. Du kochst einfach die benötigte Menge Wasser und rührst anschließend so viel Zucker ein, bis es eine gesättigte Lösung ist (bis sich kein Zucker mehr auflöst). Darin kannst du sie dann einkochen bzw lager. Kannst dem Wasser auch noch ein wenig Lockstoff zugeben, dann hast du quasi einen Dip.  Meiner Meinung nach aber nicht für Große Mengen geeignet. Sieht dann aus wie bei Oma früher im Keller.
|wavey: Hallo Oma, schöne Grüße, komme morgen zum essen:m


----------



## Anglerfreak (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Okay danke. Wie lange halten die Boilies darin denn? Ich werde demnächst mal wieder ein paar Boilies fürn' Frühling rollen. 
mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## David1981 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ich selber hatte sie schon über nen Jahr drin, hatte sie im Keller vergessen. Waren danach zwar Steinhart, hatten aber immer noch ein gutes Aroma. (Hab auch gekostet) Gefangen haben sie auch noch.


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (9. November 2007)

*2 noch nicht genannte Methoden:*



Rudl schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schockgefrieren bei Boilies?
> Wie sieht es mit Dehydrieren aus um Konservierer vermeiden zu können?


Zum Dehydrieren würde ich das gleiche sagen wie mein Vorposter:
Dehydrieren~Wasserentzug geschieht beim Boilie ganz alleine, wenn man ihn trocknen läßt.

Zum Schockgefrieren:
Wozu? Das macht doch nur dort Sinn, wo es durch das Gefrieren und wieder Auftauen dazu kommt, daß sich das Gefriergut verändert, wie z.B. bei Obst und Gemüse, welches dann Wasser verliert und "latschig" wird.



*2 andere Arten des Konservierens:*

In Gläsern mit Schraubverschluß einmachen:
"Boilies haltbar machen"
Hab ich schon gemacht und sie halten wirklich 2 Monate. Mir kam es auch so vor, daß die Boilies nach dem ersten Öffnen der Gläser länger haltbar waren als wenn man sie normal verschlossen aufbewahrt.
Um Energie zu sparen kann man das ganze natürlich auch nach dem Backen der Pizza machen. Wenn man dann noch die Zeit verkürzen will, dann legt man erst die Gläser im Backofen hin, läßt den Deckel herunten, nach 10 Minuten stellt man sie im Backofen auf, legt den Deckel drauf und nach weiteren 5 Minuten nimmt man die Gläser heraus und dreht gleich den Deckel zu.
Ist eine kostengünstige alternative zum Vakuumverpacken, da man (fast) alle Schraubdeckelgläser, die man immer kauft (Würstchen, Pilze, Paprika, Marmelade usw.) wiederverwenden kann.

Boilies in Frischhaltefolie:
Boilies mal Anderster
So mache ich meine Köder eigentlich am liebsten!
Sie verlieren kaum/keinen(?) Geschmack beim Kochen und sie werden so zusätzlich noch haltbar über Monate.
Nach dem Auspacken sind die Teile richtig schleimig und wenn man sie wieder einholt kann man eine unebene Oberfläche feststellen, was wohl auf Auswaschungen~Duftwolke hinweißt.
Bei dieser Zubereitung braucht man weder eine Baitgun noch einen Boilieroller und kann die Boilies flexibel in gewünschter Größe herstellen.


----------



## Anglerfreak (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Das mit dem Einlegen werde ich dann auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren! 
zu ½Mensch-½Tier: Das mit der Frischhaltefolie hört sich auch sehr gut an. Kommen die Würste nach dem Kochen noch in die Kühltruhe? Oder wo lagert man die am bessten?
mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Rudl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Mit Gefriertrocknen meine ich so wie zb. Griessnockerl in der Tütensuppe erzeugt werden.

Die werden doch Gefriergetrocknet oder irre ich#c?


----------



## David1981 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Rudl schrieb:


> Mit Gefriertrocknen meine ich so wie zb. Griessnockerl in der Tütensuppe erzeugt werden.
> 
> Die werden doch Gefriergetrocknet oder irre ich#c?



Das ist richtig aber doch für einen normalen Haushalt nicht machbar oder irre ich mich? Auserdem stecken die Gefriergetrockneten Klöschen doch meist auch voller Konservierungsstoffe.


----------



## Rudl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Der Arbeits und Materialaufwand wär gar nicht so schlimm, würde es mit Stickstoff machen.
Wollte einfach nur fragen obs schon jemand probiert hat bevor ich es mache.
Konservierungsstoffe in den Klößchen, mmmmhh bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Wenn ich nicht irre kann unter 15% Wasseranteil kein Keim oder Pilz mehr wachsen somit wären Konservierungsstoffe überflüssig.

MfG R!


----------



## David1981 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ok, bin auf alle fälle neugierig. Wenn du es probieren solltest, dann gib unbedingtmal bescheid ob es klappt und wie es geht.
Hab mal gehört, das man Stickstoff in der Apotheke bekommt?
Was kostet das denn? Lohnt denn der Aufwand?;+


----------



## Rudl (10. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Stickstoff ist kein Problem kann ich hier bei uns bei Industriegase billig beziehen.
Für das Ganze genügt ein Nirobecken mit Deckel.
Bin auch kein Chemiker oder so wäre halt interessant gewesen wie tief man Frieren soll und so.
Wenns funktioniert würde es sich sicherlich bezahlt machen spätestens dann wenn es einige zusammen machen, da kommen schnell 2-3 hundert Kilo zusammen.


----------



## David1981 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

2-3 Hundert Kilo, da kannst du ja schon ein Gewerbe anmelden.
Ok, paß auf, ich steig mit ein und dann übernehmen wir den Markt |supergri, bleibt aber vorerst geheim $$$


----------



## Rudl (10. November 2007)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

pssst!|supergri


----------



## jkc (10. April 2008)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo Leute, wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, hab aber mal eine Frage:
Letztes Wochenende hatte ich ca. 6 kg Boilies gerollt, getrocknet und dann in einen Eimer mit ca. 4,5 kg Salz gepackt.
Als ich heute mal nachgesehen habe, hatte sich Feuchtigkeit an den Wänden und am Deckel niedergeschlagen und auch die Boilies und das Salz waren seeehr feucht.
Ist das normal?
Waren die Boilies nicht lang genug getrocknet?
Oder ist der Eimer undicht und das Salz hat Feuchtigkeit von außen gezogen (halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, da erstens die Luft sehr trocken ist, und der Deckel dicht sein sollte...)?
Jemand eine Idee oder Erfahrungen?

Grüße JK


----------



## gringo92 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ich hätte sie auch in zuckersirup eingelegt dazu noch nen bissl flavour und gut ist


----------



## DogTag (12. April 2008)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Also ich hab das selber mit ca. 50kg neulich gemacht. Hast du einen Deckel auf den Eimer gemacht? Wenn ja, dann ist ja klar das die Boilies schwitzen. Ich jedenfalls habe den Deckel nicht auf die Eimer gemacht und so hat sich kein Wasser am Deckel oder am Boden abgesetzt. Meine Boilies sicht steinhart und somit auch sehr trocken.


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Hier ein Mix von mir und das Konservierungsmittel.
> 
> 600g Frolic fein mahlen
> 250g Maismehl
> ...



sollen die bolies gekockt werden und dann getrocknet und eingelagert?


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

und zum Konservieren "Sorbinsäure"(Konservierer,bekommt man in Apotheke(50g ca.8€, und muß meist bestellt werden))
Davon bei 500g Mix zirka 2 Teelöffel auf den Mix von der Sorbinsäure geben(Sieht aus wie Zucker)

geht billiger sorbinsäure wir zum wein konsevieren benutzt
koste im handel kilo 3,60 euros

cu#d#d


----------



## bring3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Salz oder Zucker ist ne super sache .. und die Boilies sind bis zu ein jahr haltbar .


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

also meine frage ist es nur, wenn ich sorbinsäure (als pulver) habe und die bolies zutaten, wie wird das gemacht:

-wird das sorbinsäurepulver als pulverf bei gemischt oder in wasser vermischt (lösung)?

-nach dem rollen der boilies mit dem sorbinsäurepulver /-lösung, werden die boilies gekocht?  und getrocknet (1-2 tage)

-wie werden die gelagert?  in tüten? in netzen?


wie lange haltbar?

-------------------------------------------


wie ist das eig mit dem salz bzw. zucker?


werden die nicht  steinhart? oder eher hart?

kommt dann 1:1 (bolies zu salz  in eine eimer mit dekcle oder beutel?


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

sorbinsäurepulver als pulverf bei gemischt


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

in eimern lagern
 haltbarkeit ewig


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ok  danke.  ob eimer oder gefrierbeutel ist doch eig egal, oder?

gekockt und trocknen müssen die boilies doch auch (mit sorbinsäure)


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

bitte antwortet mal einer 

möchte am liebsten morgen mit den boiles anfangen^^

also erst den teig mischen (z.b. seite1 #11)
+ sorbinsäure  [als pulver bei mischen]
+eier (ca. 10 auf kg)

- kneten
-rollen
-kochen bis die oben schwimmen (oder wie lange?)
-trocken
-in tüten oder eimer verstauen


richtig? 

wollte statt 600gr frolic nur 300gr nehmen + 300gr maismehl geröstet (!!!) nehemn und den rest lassen, damit ich mais-frolic-boilies habe.  mais-boilies amcht man ja aus maismehl geröstet + maismehl + griesmehl + sojamehl.


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

wenn sie schwimmen ca noch 2 min kochen lassen 
ich mache meine boilies aus reinem hufu nur als köder
 füttern tu ich mit frolick getrocknet


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

bei reinen frolick boilies brauchst du keinen konsevierer


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

hol dir hufu bei kaufland da kommste auf kilo zu 1e billiger und besser gehts nicht


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

hufu kaufland


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@dorchjäger
danke...

was ist nach dem kochen des frolic bzw frolic-mais boilies?


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

2 tage trocknen und ab in einen eimer 1 päckchen reis im beutel dazu vertig


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

hufu ,rufus (aldi), ...  ist das alles das gleiche, wie das origanle, teure frolic?


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ja reis für die feuchtigkeit^^

wie lange wäre das dann haltbar mit sorbinsäure?


ich würde statt eimer und säckchen reis  beutel und lose körner nehmen,  würde doch auch gehen, wenn der zu ist und trocken gelagert wird und dunkel


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

bei reinen hufu boilies brauchhst du keinen koservierer 


in eimer deshalb weil die boilies mit der zeit zu arg austrocknen


rufus ist auch das selbe


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ich bin ja kein boilies experte, aber man konserviert ja wegen den eiern..  bei jedem boilie bruacht man eier?


austrocknen kann man ja auch in einem beutel  (werde dann gute beutel kaufen)

habe nämlich nur einen eimer mit deckel. möchte nciht extra welche kaufen. deshalb vlt beutel, da ich auch mal welche verschenken werde bzw tauschen werde


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

was richtig geil werde, wenn man die boiles in konservendosen eindosen könnte


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

im hufu ist genug konservierer langt auch bei zugabe der eier


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

geh in eine molkerei dir schenken dir so viel eimer wie du willst


----------



## aragondriv3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

ok   ich probiere es mal mit dem rezept auf seite 1 evtl nur 300gr frolic (oder ähnliches) und 300gr maismehl geröstet (frolic-mais-boilie) + sorbinsäure [reicht 2EL, wenn ich nur halb frolic nehme und maismehl geröstret dazu?]

ich probiee es nach dem kochen und trocknen erstmal in dicken festen gefrierbeuteln mit reiskörnern^^


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

hallo 
kann man seine boilies auch mit zitronensäure konservieren


----------



## Hook23 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo!
Ich konserviere und lege in Salz ein.
Beim einlegen in Salz zuerst zwei Tage trocknen lassen, dann ins Salz einlegen. Da bleiben die Kugeln ein bis zwei Tage danach gehts für ein zwei Tage in einen verschlossenen Plastiksack. Die Boilies haben beim herausnehmen aus dem Salz eine Salzschicht darauf die nicht abgewischt oder sonst irgendwie weggemacht werden soll. Diese Schicht "verschmilzt" mit der Kugel und es ist nicht mehr zu sehen, eventuell wenig! Salz zu den Boilies in den Sack mit einbringen. Nach diesen Vorgang gehts an die frische Luft zum fertigtrocknen je nach gewünschter Härte. Ab in den Beutel und fertig, so halten die Murmeln Monatelang. Ich salze über den Winter ein und komme bis zum Saisonende ohne Probs durch.
Beim einlegen ins Salz wird dieses richtig nass bis zu den Kübelwänden, das Salz offen wieder austrocknen lassen und wieder verwenden.
Konservierer wird in das Ei mit eingemischt und gut durchgequirrlt. Kugeln nach dem Dämpfen einen Tag trockenen [bei höheren Härtebedarf länger] in die Beutel abgefüllt, erledigt.
Frosten ist nicht so meine Abteilung da ich nicht unnötig Monatelang Strom verblasen möchte.
Salz zum einlegen gibts zb. in Lagerhäusern, 50 Kilo zu 12-15 Euro und ist als Viehsalz erhältlich.
Zum Salzen empfehle ich feineres Salz da sich grobes nicht so gut zum verschmilzen mit der Kugel eignet.


----------



## Worse (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hallo,

ich möchte noch was zur Sorbinsäure schreiben, habe selber mal damit rumprobiert und mich darüber ein wenig schlau gemacht. das erste Problem ist, das Sorbinsäure nur schlecht wasserlöslich ist, daher sollte man lieber Kaliumsorbat verwenden. Ist ein Salz der Sorbinsäure und besser wasserlöslich. Aber Sorbin/Kaliumsorbat ist auch kein Wundermittel. Um eine wirklich gute Konservierung zu erreichen, müsste noch ein wenig Zitronensäure hinzu geben um einen sauren PH-Wert zu bekommen, ebenso benötigt man noch den einen oder anderen Stoff um die Konservierung wirklich rund zu machen. Ich hatte bei meinen ersten Boilies die ich nur mit Kaliumsorbat konserviert hatte, nach 3 Wochen Schimmel im Beutel. Die Boilies waren ausreichend getrocknet und sogar nur auf Birdfoodbasis. Boilies ohne tierische Proteine schimmeln nicht so schnell wie Köder mit Fisch- oder Lebermehl. Ich würde die Kugeln einfach in Salz einlegen und gut(einfach und billig)!


----------



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

einfach salzen


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

einfrieren und fertig #6

LG


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@ Worse

Das mit dem Kaliumsorbat (E202) liegt daran, das E202 zwar das Wachstum hemmt, aber nicht keimabtoetend wirkt. Heisst wenn vorher viele Schimmelsporen drauf waren, dann waechst er auch irgendwann.

Nachdem du ja keine Lebensmittel produzierst wuerde ich dir eher dazu raten Stoffe wie z.B. Borsaeure (E284) zu verwenden, da sie ueber desinfizierenden Eigenschaften verfuegt (oder auch Borax (E285))

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Mal eine bloede Frage eines nicht Karpfenanglers.

Wie in etwa laeuft denn die Herstellung ab:
- Grundmasse anruehren
- Kugeln formen
- kochen

Wars das?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Wie schon gepostet, ich bin nicht Karpfenangler, will aber versuchen das Problem des Boilie- Konservierens zu loesen.

Ich hab mal etwas die Suchfunktion gequaelt. Scheinbar gibt es Boilies die nur gekocht werden und welche die anschliessend noch getrocknet werden.

Die nur Koch Boilies sind einfach zu konservieren:

- man sollte Versuchen den pH Wert der Boilies mit Essig oder Fruchsaeuren (Zitronensaft etc.) in einen Bereich unter pH 4.5 zu bekommen (die verhindert das Wachstum hitzeresistenter Bakterienarten)
- die Boilies werden nun gekocht. Dabei sollten sie min. 15 Minuten bei Kochtemperatur gehalten werden
- Gleichzeitig werden in einem weiteren Topf Einmachglaeser mit Deckel und ein Schaumloefel abgekocht.
- Am Ende der Kochzeit Boilies mit dem Schaumloefel in die Glaeser befoerdern und Glaeser schliessen.

Methode 2 fuer gekochte und/ oder getrocknete Boilies

- Boilies werden ganz normal zubereitet und getrocknet
- Die Boilies jetzt Portionsweise in Bratbeutel verpacken und diese dicht verschliessen. In den Beutel ein parr Tropfen Wasser zugeben (feuchte Hitze ist wesentlich effektiver beim Sterilisieren)
- Beutel bei 125 Grad C in den Ofen geben und nach erreichen der Temperatur etwa 30 Minuten drin lassen (eigentlich sollte die Temperatur von 121 Grad C im Kern erreicht werden und dann bei diesem pH fuer 20 Minuten gehalten werden, aber wer hat schon einen Ofen mit Kerntemperaturfuehler???)

Solange nun die Folie keinen Riss oder Loecher bekommt, solange sind die Boilies auch gegen mikrobiellen Verderb geschuetzt.

Wahlweise koennen natuerlich auch andere, dichte und hitzebestaendige Verpackungen benutzt werden (Doesen etc.)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

tja, alle schön und gut aber wenn du boilies 15 kochst hast du die schönsten gummikugeln der welt 
und ALLE boilies werden gekocht oder in der microwelle gegart.
am einfachsten ist einfrieren oder in zucker oder salz einlegen, wobei dadurch die boilies echt steinhart werden.
ich mache meine boilies meistens frisch und wenn ich mal mehr mache dann friere ich sie eben ein, das sollte eigentlich doch kein problem sein.


----------



## Worse (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@janbr

Hi jan, also von Borax oder Borsäure würde ich mal ganz absehen, ich glaub übler gehts nicht|uhoh:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borax

Deine Beschreibung der Herstellung kann man kurz und knapp zustimmen, allerdings dampfgare ich meine Kugeln, mache auch viele andere. Die kommen dann für etwa 10min in den kochend heißen Dampfgarer. Getrocknet werden Boilies immer, manche frieren die direkt nach der Herstellung ein, trocknen dann aber nach dem Auftauen. Die Kugeln wären ansonsten zu weich und würden nicht vernünftig am Haar halten.

Deine Idee mit dem Einwecken ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich z.B. verbrauche so übers jahr etwa 70-100kg Boilies. Da ich derzeit nicht so oft rollen kann, da mir der Raum nicht ständig zur Verfügung steht, rolle ich einmal im Jahr 100kg Boilies. Die dann alle einzuwecken wird zur Qual denke ich(Energie und Zeitaufwand). Bei kleinen Mengen ne Option. 
Den Teig auf Ph 4,5 zu bringen, mag den Bakterien schaden, aber dem Geschmack garantiert auch. Citrussäuren oder ähnliches können ab ner größeren Dosierung abschreckend wirken. Ist bei Buttersäure genauso. Ganz kleine Mengen(3-5 Tropfen auf 1Kg Mix) sind ein super Attraktor, größere Mengen abschreckend.
Ich selber konserviere meine Boilies ausschließlich durch einfrieren und salzen. Wenn man die Boilies mit Salz in einem Beutel einschweißt, werde die auch nicht ganz so extrem hart. Sollten allerdings vorher 2 Tage getrocknet sein.


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Das sie ALLE gekocht werden hab ich doch gesagt, aber anscheinend werden manche im Anschluss noch getrocknet, andere nicht.


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@ Worse

Immerhin ist es bei uns als Konservierungsmittel zugelassen. Allerdings beschraenkt auf Kaviar.

Du wirst bei den meisten Konservierungsstoffen das Problem haben, dass sie ab einer bestimmten Konzentration mehr oder weiniger "ungesund" sind.

Buttersaeure als Attraktor? Karpfen muessen einen ziemlich komischen Geschmack haben......

Das Problem der pH Absenkung ist eigentlich auch nur, das bestimmte Bakterienstaemme hitzeresistente Sporen bilden koennen, die "milde" Temperaturen von unter 121 Grad ueberleben koennen. Diese koennen dann spaeter wieder "ausbluehen" und der Boilie verdirbt. Allerdings ist die Frage wieviele dieser Keime im Boilie vorhanden sind und wie kritisch dies bei "Fischutter" ist, schliesslich wird es ja nicht als Lebensmittel verwendet.

Ich denke auch einfrieren ist die einfachste Moeglichkeit, aber es ging ja in einigen Troets darum, was man tun kann wenn man mal laenger am Wasser ist und keine Gefriermoeglichkeit hat.

Ich denke die Methode mit den Bratbeuteln sollte dann funktionieren. Es sollten halt Tueten sein die die Temperatur abkoennen, also nicht normale HD-PE Tueten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Tino (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz,warum hier mit E 123 usw. rumgespielt wird,oder werden soll.
Wie lange sollen denn die Boilies halten.
Doch nur eine Saison denke ich,bei fast allen.

Denkt mal ans Gewässer,wenn man solche Chemiemurmeln reinhaut.
Zumal, wenn Laien mit irgendwelchen Stoffen, sich daran versuchen ihre Knödel für ihre Ururenkel zu konservieren.

Einfrieren oder einsalzen und fertig ist die Sache.


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@ Tino

Glaub mir, die Konservierungsmittel, die dadurch ins Gewaesser eingebracht werden, duerften bei der ganzen Boilieangelei das kleinste Uebel sein.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Tino (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

Aber man sollte sich doch ein wenig damit auskennen und nicht rumexperimentieren.

Der eine meint es zu gut mit dem haltbarmachen und knallt zu viel an seine Murmeln.:g

Unbedingt förderlich ist es sicherlich dann auch nicht,wobei ich auch nicht päpstlicher sein will wie der Pabst.|rolleyes

Wenns im Rahmen bleibt,wirds schon hinhauen.

Sollte auch nur zum nachdenken sein,wie lange haltbar die Dinger nun unbedingt sein sollen.#h


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Alte Brauerregel: Viel hilft viel....|kopfkrat


----------



## Hook23 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Hier Konservierungsstoffe die zur Verwendung in oder auf Lebensmitteln zugelassen sind:

E 200 - Sorbinsäure
E 201 - Natriumsorbat
E 202 - Kaliumsorbat
E 203 - Calciumsorbat
E 210 - Benzoesäure
E 211 - Natriumbenzoat
E 212 - Kaliumbenzoat
E 213 - Kalziumbenzoat
E 214 - PHB-Ethylester
E 215 - PHB-Ethylester, Natriumsalz
E 216 - PHB-Propylester
E 217 - PHB-Propylester, Natriumsalz
E 218 - PHB-Methylester
E 219 - PHB-Methylester, Natriumsalz
E 220 - Schwefeldioxid
E 221 - Natriumsulfit
E 222 - Natriumhydrogensulfit
E 223 - Natriumdisulfit
E 224 - Kaliumdisulfit
E 226 - Kalziumdisulfit
E 227 - Kalziumhydrogensulfit
E 228 - Kaliumhydrogensulfit
E 230 - Biphenyl
E 231 - Orthophenylphenol
E 232 - Natriumorthophenylphenolat
E 233 - Thiabendazol
E 234 - Nisin
E 235 - Natamycin
E 236 - Ameisensäure
E 237 - Natriumformiat
E 238 - Kalziumformiat
E 239 - Hexamthylentetramin
E 242 - Dimethyldicarbonat
E 249 - Kaliumnitrit
E 250 - Natriumnitrit
E 251 - Natriumnitrat
E 252 - Kaliumnitrat
E 280 - Propionsäure
E 281 - Natriumpropionat
E 282 - Kalziumpropionat
E 283 - Kaliumpropionat
E 290 - Kohlendioxid
E 925 - Chlor
E 926 - Chlordioxid


----------



## Tino (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Da ne Flasche Korn drauf dann passt das.:q

Ich dachte die Liste ist länger...


----------



## Hook23 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Ich dachte die Liste ist länger...

Bin mir siha, kommt noch.:q


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

@ Hook23

Nicht persoenlich nehmen, aber manchmal hilft es mehr als ein Posting eines Trooeets zu lesen.

Es ging darum das nicht alle Konservierungsstoffe geeignet sind, da manche z.B. nicht in der Wasserphase loeslich sind.

Oder eben manche, die angesprochene Sorbinsaeure und deren Salze eben nur eine bakteriostate aber keine bakteriozide Wirkung haben.

Lesen kann oft zum Erfolg fuehren....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## masch83 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies Konservieren womit!?*

Weiß nicht obs schon wer vorgeschlagen hat und esw möglich is aber ein Dorrautomat wäre auch ne idee. Werden zwar hart aber haltbar oder?


----------

